#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Help with a symbol

## Nae

Hey, I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not, but here it is.

I was wondering if anybody knew what this symbol meant. Or if there's something similar to it. Or an idea of what system they might be from.
As far as I know it's the same symbol repeated 3 times.

Some help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Eumendies

Maybe 666?

----------

